# Maidenhair Fern



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey! just went out to the garden store and i saw this really cool fern called a "maidenhair" never had seen this thing before, and i know nothing about it, but it has really nice mini fronds that i think would look great in a frog tank. Anyone used one of these before? how fast they grow? how much do they spread? can they handle the humidity? Thanks for the info =)


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Maidenhair fern is kinda a generic term for ferns of the genus Adiantum. There are several different species and varieties, some of which will get bigger than others. However, nearly all of them do VERY well in high humidity and constantly moist conditions.

I have one in a 10 gallon terrarium that has done very well, and my leucs love using it as a place to dive in to hide and sleep. Try it out, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

*maidenhair*

I have found a nice variety locally that has fronds that form a 'halo' of sorts. I have read into maidenhairs and learned that a vast majority of them are temperate and require a dormancy period. Im considering collecting some this summer and giving it a try. I've also managed to come across some very nice liverwart and seeing that several other froggers have had success with growing it in their vivs, im going to give it a try as well.

-Bill J.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Most of the maidenhairs sold in hardware stores as indoor plants won't be a temperate species requiring a dormant period, as most people won't go to such lengths to keep a houseplant.


----------

